# Finally! 2010 Scott Addict R3 Custom Build in the works!



## MCAddictR3

*Finally! 2010 Scott Addict R3 Custom Build First Pictures!!*

Finally, after quite some time testing bikes and doing research, I pulled the switch on a new 2010 Scott Addict R3. I road tested the bike for about 40 miles and was drooling with my impressions at the end. I was so impressed I decided to sell my 08 Cannondale Six without second thought as much as I liked that bike. I decided to buy the R3 since its the same frame geometry as the R1 although a 100 gram difference in frame weight. I found the HMX carbon in the R1 to be a bit too stiff for my taste and liked the more compliant ride of the HMF carbon. The sharp Black and White color scheme of the R3 was also a draw for me. The official weight with pedals, bike computer, bottle cages included is 14.5. However, when the upgraded Ritchey components arrive I expect weight to drop to about 14.2 range. I do everything with my bike including race events (marathon and crits), centuries, climbing, charity & club rides, you name it, so I needed a setup that can do it all without having to swap parts all the time. The result of my quest ended with the following specs. 

*2010 Scott Addict R3 (Custom Build)*
Full 2010 Dura Ace 7900 Gruppo
--50/34 Crank with 11/25 Cassette
2010 Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL Wheels
Michelin Pro Race 3 Tires
Allay Pro 2.1 Saddle
FSA K-Wing Carbon Handlebar
Ritchey WCS Carbon 4-Axis Matrix Stem
Ritchey WCS Carbon Drop-in Headset
Ritchey WCS Carbon 1-Bolt Seatpost
Aroundel Dave O Carbon Cages

I will post pictures when its ready!


----------



## hielovelo

Have you got any snippets for us, I'm excited to see this one.

Anything ??


----------



## MCAddictR3

I am going for final fitting on sat 3/13 and taking bike home. Bike took an extra week to come in since it was not in stock. All custom parts have arrived as well. Its christmas in March! LOL I promise to post a good set of pictures shortly after. Thanks for asking.


----------



## MCAddictR3

*First PIctures of 2010 Addict R3 Custom Build*

So here is the final product. Im still waiting for the upgraded Ritchey Stem, Seatpost, and headset to arrive so I will post more pictures when installed.


----------



## f3rg

Looks good, but is that a _riser _drop bar??


----------



## MCAddictR3

f3rg said:


> Looks good, but is that a _riser _drop bar??


the bar is the fsa k wing and does gave a slight rise on the tops. I really prefer this not only for comfort but gives me a stable surface for rising out of saddle on tough climbs.


----------



## hielovelo

Nice one !!

If it were mine I'd take the stickers off the wheels but either way, she's a beauty. Howz it ride ??


----------



## MCAddictR3

hielovelo said:


> Nice one !!
> 
> If it were mine I'd take the stickers off the wheels but either way, she's a beauty. Howz it ride ??


Thanks for the compliment. for 2010, Mavic offered the rims in two cosmetic flavors including the traditional look and the White Out version of the rim on my bike. I really liked how the wheels looked against the black and white color scheme of the bike and think it adds to the aggressive racy look of the bike. If it had been any other color combo I would have certainly went for the more neutral choice you prefer. 

The bike rides much better than I expected and I am thrilled with the performance. Admittedly I upgraded everything but the frame on this bike and would place it between the R1 and the top tier LTD model. Scott has really reset the bar for racing bikes with this model. I went on a brief test ride from the bike shop and right up a climb that goes on for a mile with a 1/4 mile section that has 15 - 20% grade. I always read reviews with a bit of a healthy skeptic attitude but It really was just as stated. This bike just sailed right up that hill in no time with incredible ease. The trip back downhill I hit speeds of about 45mph with superb control and feel. I will sing its praises to anyone looking for a recommendation!!


----------



## hielovelo

Thanks for the quick ride report.............. I'm trying to decide between an R3 upgraded like yours or a SuperSix. It's a tough decision but your R3 sure looks sweet and sounds like it rides the same.

Congrats on a nice build, well done. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MCAddictR3

hielovelo said:


> Thanks for the quick ride report.............. I'm trying to decide between an R3 upgraded like yours or a SuperSix. It's a tough decision but your R3 sure looks sweet and sounds like it rides the same.
> 
> Congrats on a nice build, well done. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


funny you should mention the super six since I did try a demo model for a week. I would tell you that they are both great bikes and can't go wrong with either one. My last bike was a cannondale so I do have experience here. I would say it depends on your riding. I found the super to be not as stiff and the more comfortable for long marathons. The R3 had a much more preferable balance of stiffness, performance, and sprint ability. I race occasionally as well so this was important. I also train/live an area with diverse terrain so the bike needed to be adaptable to all types of rides without having to keep inventory of alternate parts. If you ever aspire to try a local race for fun or like to hammer on spirited rides the R3 will make that happen.


----------



## hielovelo

So you reckon the R3 is stiffer than the Super, I though that would be one area the Super would win for sure.
I'm basically looking for an upgrade of my CAAD9 to do exactly the same as you do.... local racing, climbing and fast training rides.

I better get out and test ride an R3 I think, although it might cost me some money.


----------



## MCAddictR3

hielovelo said:


> So you reckon the R3 is stiffer than the Super, I though that would be one area the Super would win for sure.
> I'm basically looking for an upgrade of my CAAD9 to do exactly the same as you do.... local racing, climbing and fast training rides.
> 
> I better get out and test ride an R3 I think, although it might cost me some money.


sounds like our needs are identical. Please let me be clear that the super six would more than capable to do do our type of riding well. At the end of the day if you are willing to pay extra and a performance edge would be of value then the Addict is the one for you. Hey team Colombia HTC would not be the number one team in the planet if it wasn't for this bike! I know we are not pros but will gladly take any performance advantage I can afford.


----------



## MaddSkillz

This is so strange... I'm looking at the SuperSix as well... But also kicking around the idea of an R2 or R3... I love the components of the R2 but cannot get past the color combo... It's nice, but it's just not for me. It's my understadning that the R3 is the same carbon make-up as the R2, correct? So I've even considered getting an R3 and then building it up but then again, the R2 already has the Ultegra 6700... But the color!


And I've always just been a fan of Cannondale's... I love the SuperSix series.


----------



## creekchub

Sweet bike, hope you like.......


----------



## MCAddictR3

*Super Six Vs Addict buy decision*



MaddSkillz said:


> This is so strange... I'm looking at the SuperSix as well... But also kicking around the idea of an R2 or R3... I love the components of the R2 but cannot get past the color combo... It's nice, but it's just not for me. It's my understadning that the R3 is the same carbon make-up as the R2, correct? So I've even considered getting an R3 and then building it up but then again, the R2 already has the Ultegra 6700... But the color!
> 
> 
> And I've always just been a fan of Cannondale's... I love the SuperSix series.


MaddSkillsz, I was you to the tee when I started the process. Let me guide your way! I am a big fan of Cannondales and REALLY wanted to stay with the brand. I reasoned exactly as you did. I could not get past the color combination of the R1 and R2 or the Addict LTD for that matter but loved the R3 Classic Black and White scheme. Yes the R2 and R3 are the identical Carbon HMF. I tested all the Addict Model bikes and didnt really feel enough of a difference to justify the higher cost carbon if you put aside the differences in drivetrain. I bought the R3 with the 2010 Shimano 105 components. The price of the frame only and complete bike is the same! go figure! I scoured Ebay for new parts and saved a ton over what a bike shop would have charged me for a Dura Ace Drivetrain. I stripped the bike and built up the Cannondale with the new 105 components and sold it for a great price. I sold the rest of used components and got a very fair price as well. I ended up making up about 60% of the cost of the entire new bike through my fundraiser, nice:thumbsup: The final product is light high performance bike comparable to the Addict LTD for thousands less.

Hope this helps, feel free to ask me any questions!


----------



## MCAddictR3

creekchub said:


> Sweet bike, hope you like.......


Thanks CreekChub for the compliment. I still have a permanent smile on my face from riding my winter project. If you are considering highly recommend it!


----------



## hielovelo

MCAddictR3 said:


> I am a big fan of Cannondales and REALLY wanted to stay with the brand.


me too, sooooo, just as I was leaning back towards the Super.............. 



MCAddictR3 said:


> The final product is light high performance bike comparable to the Addict LTD for thousands less!


then this.........



MCAddictR3 said:


> I still have a permanent smile on my face from riding my winter project. If you are considering highly recommend it!


ohhhhh, what to do. SuperSix 3 with full rebuild or Scott R3 with full rebuild


----------



## MaddSkillz

MCAddictR3 said:


> MaddSkillsz, I was you to the tee when I started the process. Let me guide your way! I am a big fan of Cannondales and REALLY wanted to stay with the brand. I reasoned exactly as you did. I could not get past the color combination of the R1 and R2 or the Addict LTD for that matter but loved the R3 Classic Black and White scheme. Yes the R2 and R3 are the identical Carbon HMF. I tested all the Addict Model bikes and didnt really feel enough of a difference to justify the higher cost carbon if you put aside the differences in drivetrain. I bought the R3 with the 2010 Shimano 105 components. The price of the frame only and complete bike is the same! go figure! I scoured Ebay for new parts and saved a ton over what a bike shop would have charged me for a Dura Ace Drivetrain. I stripped the bike and built up the Cannondale with the new 105 components and sold it for a great price. I sold the rest of used components and got a very fair price as well. I ended up making up about 60% of the cost of the entire new bike through my fundraiser, nice:thumbsup: The final product is light high performance bike comparable to the Addict LTD for thousands less.
> 
> Hope this helps, feel free to ask me any questions!


Thanks! I can't believe that the price for frame only is the same as the entire R3 bike! SupWidDat?!?! 

I wonder what the R3 weighs? Anyone know? I may just have to go that route and then upgrade as I go... Not sure though... The Cannondale certainly has my attention.

Edit: I just found on Scott's website that the R3 weighs in at 17.3.


----------



## MCAddictR3

*R3 Weight numbers*



MaddSkillz said:


> Thanks! I can't believe that the price for frame only is the same as the entire R3 bike! SupWidDat?!?!
> 
> I wonder what the R3 weighs? Anyone know? I may just have to go that route and then upgrade as I go... Not sure though... The Cannondale certainly has my attention.
> 
> Edit: I just found on Scott's website that the R3 weighs in at 17.3.


The R3 Frame is only 890 grams (only 100 grams more than the LTD Frame) The bike comes stock with heavier 105 components. After building from the frame up, My dura ace build up and upgraded Ritchey carbon post, stem, handlebars, headset, I trimmed the bike down to 14.2 compared to the 13.66 of a R1 stock build up. Key Weight difference outside of the frame (100grams) is the heavier Carbone wheels over the Ksriums (200grams) and of course the pedals which they dont include in the weight estimate.


----------



## Borti

Absolutely stunning. I have the same wheels with powertap currently and an R2 bike on the way. I love the red, but the white is even nicer. Is that a large frame?

Congratulations.


----------



## MCAddictR3

*Frame size*

​


Borti said:


> Absolutely stunning. I have the same wheels with powertap currently and an R2 bike on the way. I love the red, but the white is even nicer. Is that a large frame?
> 
> Congratulations.


thanks Borti. It was well worth the effort and many trips to bike shop. She rides amazing and you will love yours. Like you I was torn about colors and wanted dura ace. I agree I liked the black and white the best at off current addict color schemes and the r2 is the same frame. The red does look sharp though unless you change your mind at last minute and do it like mine. Hope you will post some pics here when done for us!


----------



## Addict2010

Nice Ride. I have the Addict R2 2010, but upgraded with custom built wheels, SRAM Group Set, Sella Italia Saddle and 3T Pro Handle Bar


----------



## MCAddictR3

*Custom R2*



Addict2010 said:


> Nice Ride. I have the Addict R2 2010, but upgraded with custom built wheels, SRAM Group Set, Sella Italia Saddle and 3T Pro Handle Bar


nice job on the build! I love how everyone makes the bike their own. I have yet to see a 2010 Addict that was not personalized. Maybe we can expand the thread for all to post 2010 addict builds!


----------



## Addict2010

MCAddictR3 said:


> nice job on the build! I love how everyone makes the bike their own. I have yet to see a 2010 Addict that was not personalized. Maybe we can expand the thread for all to post 2010 addict builds!


Not A bad idea! I guess we all like to personalise our bikes. I noticed your bike is very light - good job! My bike is 1 pound heavier than yours, but I weigh a measley 138 pounds. 

Light bike + Light weight = Fast hill climbs! This is where I leave my cycling club members to eat my dust!


----------



## MCAddictR3

Addict2010 said:


> Not A bad idea! I guess we all like to personalise our bikes. I noticed your bike is very light - good job! My bike is 1 pound heavier than yours, but I weigh a measley 138 pounds.
> 
> Light bike + Light weight = Fast hill climbs! This is where I leave my cycling club members to eat my dust!


I hear you on that one! I have no doubt being an experienced uber light cyclist like you that you do a fair share of dusting on the hills!:thumbsup: Jealous!

I am a very fit 200 pounds and hold my own on the climbs with the bike's help of course. Nevertheless on flat rides and sprints is where I shine and do well in competition..... and yes i do my fair share of leaving skinny guys in the dust here as well! lol


----------



## jagb

*2009 vs 2010*

I crashed my 2009 R3 and need to replace the farmeset - looking at the 2010 model.

2010 is definitely HMF carbon, but i keep reading conflicting information about the 2009 model. 

Does anyone know if it was HMF or HMX carbon?

thnx


----------



## ROAD&DIRT

Thats a nice looking bike... It may just be the way the picture was taken, but the one of FD (photo # 13) it looks like their are some fractures/cracks in the carbon seat tube?


----------



## albundy

According to the catalog I have of Scott 2010, the R3 is HMF and not HMX. 

Gotta ask the OP, there really isn't a noticeable difference with the HMF and HMX? Well, besides the weight. I'm also thinking of getting the R3 but I'm thinking of going for the R1 or R15 with the HMX carbon. Will I really not notice the diff? I'm guessing the pros will, but I'm no pro by any means. Anybody have experience in comparing the two?


----------



## Clifford Feldman

*Surprised at the stated weight for your R-3*

I am surprised at the stated weight of your Addict R-3 custom bike at 14.5 lbs with pedals, cages and computer.

My 56 cm 2010 RC (and R1) with Campy Super Record group, Reynolds MV32UL clinchers, (1320 gms) Look Keo Blade pedal set (180 gms), Vittoria Open Corsa tires, integrated seatpost with Ritchey WCS seat topper, Ritchey WCS stem, Control Tech carbon bars (250 gms) (similar to your K-wings), Sella Italia SLR saddle (137gms), Cateye computer, Elite Strada (2) cages weighed in at 14lbs-7oz.

I find it incredible that a heavier frame and fork combo, heavier wheels, heavier pedals and saddle will weigh the same. BTW, prior to going Campy on this build, I had a Dura Ace 7900 group with an FSA K-Force Light, ceramic crank. I lost 3 ounces when I converted to the SR Campagnolo group.

Am I missing something, here?

BTW, Your Addict R3 bike is really GORGEOUS.


----------



## red elvis

sweet bikes, guys. and congrats on your new R3. Enjoy!


----------



## ScottSehm

ROAD&DIRT said:


> Thats a nice looking bike... It may just be the way the picture was taken, but the one of FD (photo # 13) it looks like their are some fractures/cracks in the carbon seat tube?


I think they are all like that...I also have 2010 R3 and since there's no finish weave to conceal the layers of fabric the joint looks very rough. But it is strong and definitely not a defect.


----------



## Clifford Feldman

*NET (Naked External Tubeset)*

That's why it is referred to as NET (Naked External Tubeset) construction. Also, unidirectional carbon fiber (UD) is not pretty stuff. That is one of the reasons why Scott and others builders are applying paint to the finish.


----------



## almarzouqi

*Nice bike*

Really nice bike ... it looks great ... with very nice components

I have same bike Scott R3 ... with default components like basic mavic wheelset and Shimano 105 .. and I bought it from bike shop in Dubai .. 

after that I change all the components to Campy Super Record groupset and Bora Ultra two Wheelset .. 

Scott are very nice frame with good components ... 

congratulation MCAddictR3

regards 
Almarzouqi


----------



## almarzouqi

please Clifford Feldman , can I have the model of Campy Super Record 11 ?

regards
almarzouqi


----------



## Clifford Feldman

The Campagnolo Super Record components on my Scott Addict RC are from the first version in early 2010. Later in the year, the 2011 version components were released. The newest SR stuff offers a titanium crank spindle, carbon fiber pivots on the rear derailleur, heavier action with shorter throws on the right-side shift lever and red-colored highlights on all components. Other than the stupid-looking red graphics, all other changes are improvements in weight and function.

I hope this is what you had in mind.


----------

